
Artificial Neural Networks – The Neuron - ahmadrhaddad
https://medium.com/@ahmadhaddad/artificial-neural-networks-the-neuron-b046f53547fe
======
ahmadrhaddad
The Neuron The neuron that forms the basis of all Neural Network is an
imitation of what was observed within the human brain.

